# espn app on axiom



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I've got axiomcs 1.3 and when i run the espn app it acts like it is going to work but then when the video should start it just goes black. When i switch over to unsafe side it does work. Anyone know how to get it to work on axiom?


----------

